# GTX 260 55nm mit 675MHz gleichschnell mit GTX 280!!!



## Kriegsgeier (27. Dezember 2008)

Habe was sehr interessantes bei Fudzilla gelesen! Fudzilla

Nicht schlecht! mal sehen wie sich die neue GTX285 schlägt.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenns so stimmt dann is gut


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

die neue gtx 285 muss dann aber noch einen drauf packen, die aktuelle 280 sieht im vergleich zur neuen gtx 260 ja nicht mehr so gut aus , obwohl sie ja noch eine geringere bandbreite als die 280 aufweist, pixel und texture fillrate bleiben auch unter 280'er niveau

mfg


----------



## Kriegsgeier (27. Dezember 2008)

habe also nicht umsonst meine GTX8800 für 130€ verkauft 

Werde mir in 2 Wochen 100%ig eine GTX285 zulegen wenn der Preis stimmt (bis 360€ ist ok)


----------



## greentea908 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte auch eine GTX 285 oder 280. Und wie viel ich für meine 8800 GTX bekomme muss ich nicht allen erzählen....vermutlich hast du nur die Hälfte bekommen, typischer Fall mal wieder


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

greentea908 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch eine GTX 285 oder 280. Und wie viel ich für meine 8800 GTX bekomme muss ich nicht allen erzählen....vermutlich hast du nur die Hälfte bekommen, typischer Fall mal wieder



nun sag nicht dass du noch 260 tacken für deine 88 gtx bekommst

mfg


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

Der 55nm Chip lässt sich aber stark übertakten! 

Damit wird Nvidia wieder ATI abhängen...die starten ja mal wieder einen großen Gegenangriff mit der GTX295 und den anderen 55nm Chips.


----------



## Grunert (27. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> nun sag nicht dass du noch 260 tacken für deine 88 gtx bekommst
> 
> mfg


 
ich denke er meint, dass man nur 70€ für bekommt 
wobei bei dem Stromverbrauch sind andere Karten sicher besser 

@push@max
nach fast einem halben Jahr 
also hätte ATI nun ein halbes Jahr zum Kontern ^^
eagl ob auf die 295 oder die 260 (55nm)
also mal schauen, was ATI in einem halben Jahr bringt.
von der Dominanz der 8800 GTX über 1 ganzes Jahr weg ist jedenfalls nichts mehr geblieben.

mal schauen was 2009 bringt und wer zuerst Highend mit 40nm rausbringt
(Midrange 40nm kommt ja recht bald bei ATI)


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Das selbe wie mit der 9800GTX +.
Die ließ sich auch Problemlos in die Höhe takten.


----------



## marcusK (27. Dezember 2008)

so langsam wird's doch zeit meine 9800GX2 in rente zu schicken.
noch bekommt man 200 eu bei ebay dafür.


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

marcusK schrieb:


> so langsam wird's doch zeit meine 9800GX2 in rente zu schicken.
> noch bekommt man 200 eu bei ebay dafür.



Dann solltest Du schnell handeln, weil z.Z wird die günstigste Sparkle GX2 für 230 Flocken angeboten (nagelneu).

Aber wieso willst Du die Karte loswerden? Reicht Dir die Leistung nicht mehr?


----------



## Kriegsgeier (27. Dezember 2008)

im Moment ist der Straßenpreis einer GTX8800 so um 130€!
Also es ist kein Zauber wenn man für 2 Jahrealte GTX8800 noch gute 130€ bekommt.
Es gibt genug Leute, die es für sinnvoll den SLI-Betrieb aus zwei GTX8800 halten, da die schon eine haben 
Da ich aber überhaupt kein Sinn darin sehe, verkaufe ich meine lieber und es sind 2 Leute glücklicher geworden.


----------



## Gamiac (27. Dezember 2008)

solange wie mit meiner Ultra:684,1786,1153 noch alles so gut läuft werde ich auch weiterhin gemütlich warten und verkaufen werde ich die gar net wer weis was die mal irgendwann unter sammlern wert ist und ob es nochmal was vergleichbares geben wird . Wer keine hat besser gar nicht urteilen hat kein sinn .


----------



## Kriegsgeier (27. Dezember 2008)

Gamiac schrieb:


> solange wie mit meiner Ultra:684,1786,1153 noch alles so gut läuft werde ich auch weiterhin gemütlich warten und verkaufen werde ich die gar net wer weis was die mal irgendwann unter sammlern wert ist und ob es nochmal was vergleichbares geben wird . Wer keine hat besser gar nicht urteilen hat kein sinn .




Wenn du es dir leisten kannst auf der Karte sitzen zu bleiben dann machs!
Ich recycle meine Karten schon seit GeForce2GTS, d.h. immer im richtigen Moment verkaufen, was dazu geben und die Neue kaufen... wie bei den Autos

Hat bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht gut aus dann werde ich die Zotac bestellen die soll schon mit 55nm erhältlich sein dann werde ich die übertaken und die leistung haben.


----------



## jaeo1994 (27. Dezember 2008)

mit was kann man den shadder-takt erhöhen??


----------



## Kaktus (27. Dezember 2008)

jaeo1994 schrieb:


> mit was kann man den shadder-takt erhöhen??



Mit dem RivaTuner. Einfach mal Googlen.


----------



## jaeo1994 (27. Dezember 2008)

hast recht hab ihn schon lange hab aber nich gewusst das man shadder übertakten kann mit dem

noch ne frage : hab ne gtx260 von xfx in der black editon, wenn ich die so hoch takte wie die 55nm hab ich dann auch die leisz´tung von na gtx 260?


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Dezember 2008)

jaeo1994 schrieb:


> noch ne frage : hab ne gtx260 von xfx in der black editon, wenn ich die so hoch takte wie die 55nm hab ich dann auch die leisz´tung von na gtx 260?



Eigentlich schon, wenn du die Leistung einer GTX280 meinst und 216 SP´s hast.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2008)

"NV is back" sag ich nur, zumindest von der leistung her und die preise sehen auch recht gut aus
bin sehr gespannt wann die erste GTX285 erhältlich ist und was die an leistung bringt
nur an der namensgebung hapert es momentan ein bissl


----------



## namoet (28. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt die technologishce entwicklung auf dem graka markt im letzen jahr sehr. das zeigt wie wunderschön konkurrenz hier funktioniert. der größte profiteur ist der kunde. so kann es ruhig weitergehen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (28. Dezember 2008)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> habe also nicht umsonst meine GTX8800 für 130€ verkauft
> 
> Werde mir in 2 Wochen 100%ig eine GTX285 zulegen wenn der Preis stimmt (bis 360€ ist ok)


wieso reicht dir denn die gtx8800 nicht mehr bis nächstes jahr wo dann wieder neue generationen rauskommen sollen? ergibt doch gar kein sinn.

die karte ist doch immer noch ziemlich schnell. deswegen trotzdem nochmal 230€ drauflegen? hm


----------



## Maxle (28. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mich dafür entschieden meine alte G80 gts zu behalten und ne neue nvidia zu kaufen, dann lass ich auf der altn physx laufen  dann noch nen schnellen phenom2 dazu und das sollte für die nächsten anderthalb jahre reichen


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

namoet schrieb:


> mir gefällt die technologishce entwicklung auf dem graka markt im letzen jahr sehr. das zeigt wie wunderschön konkurrenz hier funktioniert. der größte profiteur ist der kunde. so kann es ruhig weitergehen.



Wann sich das ganze auch im CPU-Sektor wiederholt, wird das ein schönes jahr 2009 für den Kunden, viel Leistung für wenig Geld.


----------



## Kriegsgeier (28. Dezember 2008)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> wieso reicht dir denn die gtx8800 nicht mehr bis nächstes jahr wo dann wieder neue generationen rauskommen sollen? ergibt doch gar kein sinn.
> 
> die karte ist doch immer noch ziemlich schnell. deswegen trotzdem nochmal 230€ drauflegen? hm



Der Trick dabei ist: die GraKa im richtigen Moment los zu werden! Guck: in 2-3 Monaten würde ich vielleicht nur noch 40 € für bekommen. Mit dem Kauf von GTX285 habe ich genug Leistung für 2009 und am Ende so im November verkaufe ich die noch für gute 180€. Dann kommt NV300 ins Haus


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Habe was sehr interessantes bei Fudzilla gelesen! Fudzilla
> 
> Nicht schlecht! mal sehen wie sich die neue GTX285 schlägt.




Hübsche Karte, wird aber schweineteuer für´s erste. 
Ob sie dennoch mit der *"Black Edition"* mithalten kann!? (scherz)


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (28. Dezember 2008)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> Der Trick dabei ist: die GraKa im richtigen Moment los zu werden! Guck: in 2-3 Monaten würde ich vielleicht nur noch 40 € für bekommen. Mit dem Kauf von GTX285 habe ich genug Leistung für 2009 und am Ende so im November verkaufe ich die noch für gute 180€. Dann kommt NV300 ins Haus


naja. 40€ wäre ein bissel arg wenig. wenn bei ebay ab und zu noch 1950pro für 70€+ weg gehen. irgendwer wird dann immer noch eine 2te für sein sli brauchen. aber ist ja jedem seine sache. ^^

ich mache es ja auch so, aber immer nur bei mid-range karten. da spart man viel geld.


----------



## Schrotti (29. Dezember 2008)

Auch eine GTX 280 kann man übertakten aber das sehen viele wohl nicht.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (29. Dezember 2008)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Auch eine GTX 280 kann man übertakten aber das sehen viele wohl nicht.


 

darum gehts hier aber nicht sondern nur das die neue kleine schwester gleichschnell mit der großen ist,(eben nur ein Vergleich zur "neuen Generation") auch wenn sie von Evga OC ist... aber Garantie ist trotzdem dabei! wenn du ne gtx280 OC hast keine Garantie mehr


----------



## Willforce (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe eine XFX GTX260 die momentan auch mit 260Mhz läuft. Geht auch noch höher. Aber man will ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Semih91 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich benutze seit genau 2 Jahren eine 8800GTX und die reicht mir vollkommen aus, ich bin dabei mein Geld zu sparen, und dann für die nächste Generation auszugeben. ALso cih meine damit nicht die NV300, sondern die NV400, wenn die natürlich kein Flopp wird, wie die G9x-Serie. Ich denke auch, dass meine Graka für ein 19" für die nächsten 2Jahre locker ausreicht


----------



## benjasso (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch gern bei meiner G80 GTS bleiben, aber da ich auf 24" umgestiegen bin, reicht die zum spielen nicht immer aus. Wenn es nur endlich genaue Infos zur GTX285 und zur GTX260 55nm geben würde, vor allem im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung wäre das echt gut.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2008)

Hm hatte eben schon gedacht die GTX260 55nm schlägt die 280 aber erstere ist ja übertaktet und eine übertaktete 280 würde da wieder vorn stehen.


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern bei meiner G80 GTS bleiben, aber da ich auf 24" umgestiegen bin, reicht die zum spielen nicht immer aus.



Ich zocke auch "noch" mit einem 19", würde zwar gerne wechseln, aber die hohen Auflösungen und Einstellungen würde meine Grafikkarte nicht mitmachen. Außerdem müssten die Wechselintervalle für die Grafikkarte kürzer ausfallen, wenn man ständig die höchste Auflösung mit bester Grafik haben will und dann noch jedes Mal zum absoluten Topmodell für ~500 Flocken greifen.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich zocke auch "noch" mit einem 19", würde zwar gerne wechseln, aber die hohen Auflösungen und Einstellungen würde meine Grafikkarte nicht mitmachen. Außerdem müssten die Wechselintervalle für die Grafikkarte kürzer ausfallen, wenn man ständig die höchste Auflösung mit bester Grafik haben will



Das stimmt, das vergessen viele bei den vermeintlich "ultraschnellen" neusten Karten immer, in 1920x1200 veraltet jede Karte deutlich schneller.
Die schnellsten Karten lohnen sich eh nie wirklich eigentlich, kosten viel mehr für 15% oder was die schneller sind dann.

Darum vor allem beim Monitorkauf auch auf gute Interpolation achten, dann sind auch kleinere Auflösungen kein Drama.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2008)

Hm ich werd jetzt die Tage von 19" auf 37" umsteigen. Mal gucken, mir hatten die Karten schon bei 1280*1024 zu wenig Leistung wie sieht das erst mit 1920*1080 aus... 

Werde ich dann mal bischen berichten =>


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Hm ich werd jetzt die Tage von 19" auf 37" umsteigen. Mal gucken, mir hatten die Karten schon bei 1280*1024 zu wenig Leistung wie sieht das erst mit 1920*1080 aus...
> 
> Werde ich dann mal bischen berichten =>



Kaufst Du dir einen LCD-TV?


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2008)

Korrekt


----------



## Damager (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie weit sitz du den von dem Ding weg???
Ich habe 28" und sitze cirka. 80 cm.

Office und Film sind gut....aber zocken (Ego-schooter) geht auf dem Ding nicht wirklich gut.
(Zu groß um alle zu überblicken)


----------



## dirtyoetker (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW! Ne GTX fürs 130€ 

Also bei Grafikkarten tut das geld versonders weh der Wertverfall am schlimmsten ist! 

Verkaufe grad meine Geforce EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB für 100€

Habe 329€ gezahlt für ca 9 Monate glaube

Aber meine GTX 260 (216) 55mm ist unterwegs


----------



## Cionara (30. Dezember 2008)

> Wie weit sitz du den von dem Ding weg???
> Ich habe 28" und sitze cirka. 80 cm.
> 
> Office und Film sind gut....aber zocken (Ego-schooter) geht auf dem Ding nicht wirklich gut.
> (Zu groß um alle zu überblicken)



Keine Angst sitze nicht wie du 80cm sondern eher 2m davon weg aufer Couch, weil soll ja auch mein normaler Fernseher sein ^^


----------



## cesium137 (30. Dezember 2008)

diedudelsack schrieb:


> Wenns so stimmt dann is gut


 
Das haut schon ziemlich genau hin. Die 192er GTX260 brauchte 25% mehr Core/Shadertakt für GTX280 Level (theoretisch zumindest 602Mhz+25%, somit gleicher Durchsatz wie 192Alu+25%=240)

Tatsächlich waren mit vielen Karten mindestens 713/1513Mhz zu erreichen, Ram 1200 oder besser. Das reicht für mehr oder minder GTX 280 Niveau.

gegenüber dem 216er GTX260 besitzt die 280er nur 12,5% mehr Shader...also roundabout 675 Mhz. Die zwei Speichersteinchen weniger wirken sich mehr oder minder kaum aus.


----------



## cesium137 (30. Dezember 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit genau 2 Jahren eine 8800GTX und die reicht mir vollkommen aus, ich bin dabei mein Geld zu sparen, und dann für die nächste Generation auszugeben. ALso cih meine damit nicht die NV300, sondern die NV400, wenn die natürlich kein Flopp wird, wie die G9x-Serie. Ich denke auch, dass meine Graka für ein 19" für die nächsten 2Jahre locker ausreicht


 
Da warst Du ja vor 2 Jahren ein echtes Glückskind. Kaum eine Karte ist über einen derart langen Zeitraum so aktuell (Mir fällt nur noch damals der Ati R300-> Radeon 9700Pro ein)

Auch die nächsten 2 Jahre dürftest Du Ruhe haben, der Grund liegt in der kompatiblen Programmierung für PC/XBox/PS3. Die PC-Version wird nie extrem weit von den Konsolenversionen entfernt sein, weil kaum eine völlig andere Engine fürs gleiche Spiel kreiert wird. m.E. auch ein Grund warum Crysis grafisch ein FarCry2 oder COD5 deutlich schlägt (bei max. Details)


----------



## Aley (30. Dezember 2008)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Nunuhainz (31. Dezember 2008)

hi,

hab eben mal kurz meine Zotac 55nm GTX260 getestet.

Vorallem die Temps haben mich überrascht! 3DMark 06 und Crysis GPU Benchmark - 60°C maximal bei ungefähr 40% Fanspeed!

Von der Leistung her ist sie nicht allzu weit von meiner alten GTS G92 entfernt - habe aber nur kurz in 1680x1050 ohne Kantenglättung getestet.
Jetzt kommt GTA dran


----------



## push@max (31. Dezember 2008)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab eben mal kurz meine Zotac 55nm GTX260 getestet.
> 
> ...



kannst Du auch vielleicht eine Aussage bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme machen? 

Und wieso ist nicht viel schneller als deine G92 GTS?


----------



## Nunuhainz (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Leistungsmessgerät werd ich morgen oder am Wochenende mal dranhängen.
Mein NT ist ein BeQuiet mit 450 Watt, CPU ein Q9550, bisher scheint das NT ausreichend zu sein.

Meine GTS war stark übertaktet und ich hab vorhin nur kurz den 06er und den Crysis GPU-Bench, beides ohne Qualitätseinstellungen, laufen lassen.
Die Stärke der 260er kommt ja erst bei hohen Quali einstellungen zum Tragen.

Hab jetzt den Lüfter auf 25% - idle Temp. liegt damit bei ca. 48°C
(Meine alte GTS wäre locker über 80°C warm geworden)


----------



## push@max (31. Dezember 2008)

Dann scheinen sich die 55nm positiv auf die Temps auszuwirken.


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine ist unterwegs mal die Temperatur sehen in meinem Lian Li. Hat ihr die Zotac gtx260 AMP² bestellt die hab ich bestellt. Ich freue mich schon drauf die einzubauen^^


----------



## leorphee (31. Dezember 2008)

ärgerlich, habe noch die 65nm Version von Zotac bestellt mit 216. egal, war günstig. Hmm hätte ich doch noch gewartet, obwohl evtl. werde ich ja überrascht.


----------



## ZockerM. (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir auch am sonnatg die Zotac Bestellt aber die normale nich AMP².
Ich dachte eig auch das es die 65nm Version is aba nach den Bewertungen der AMP² ,die ja die gleiche karte sein sollte wird es wohl doch eine 55nm.

Mal sehen was die so bringt an OC und Temps .


----------



## 2KernLover (1. Januar 2009)

Sorry,wenn ich mich mal so einmische.. 
Lohnt es sich denn jetzt sogesehen den "Aufpreis" für eine 55nm zu zahlen? 
Also es stehen ja so gesehen 3 Varianten zur Verfügung:

- eine normale 260er (216)   ~ 200€

- eine OC 260er (216) ; wobei die ZOTAC Amp! ja 55nm sein soll   ~ 230€

- und eine übertaktete 260er mit 55nm (216)   ~ 300€

Welche sollte man sich jetzt schnappen?


*Edit* Frohes Neues übrigends


----------



## KennyKiller (1. Januar 2009)

garkeine, am besten eine Hd4870 mit 1GB gibts jetzt schon ab 199euro ->geizhals.at/deutschland


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Januar 2009)

Komt trauf an! Für mich lohnt es sich! Den sie ist kühler und erlaubt höher taktraten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Januar 2009)

Holl dir die für 230€ ist sehr schnell, kühl und leise wie es aussieht meine sollte morgen oder übermörgen kommen, aber leistung hat die sat.


----------



## fiwapelle (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab momentan 2 8800gtx am werkeln und bin derzeit noch ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## ZockerM. (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ja die normale GTX260² mit 216 shadern gekauft von Zotac.
Die soll auch schon 55nm sein.
es sieht so aus als wenn die von zotac schon größtenteils 55nm sind und nur noch vereinzelt alte verschickt werden


----------



## Painxx (1. Januar 2009)

eine Frage: Ist die GTX260 mit 55nm = GTX285? 
Weil ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ja GTX285,GTX290,295X2 released werden

Aber sonst: DIe Karte ist schon cool! Hab sie leider nicht, aber 2 Freunde haben sie nun. Wir haben mal sie mit HD4870 1gb oc in Crysis Wars vergliechen. Wir hatten auf Very High + AA auf 22zoll auflösung 6-10 fps mehr gehabt


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Januar 2009)

@Painxx

Die GTX260 55nm ist nicht die 285.
Die 285 ist die GTX280 mit 55nm ist sehr verwürend mit denn ganzen namen die hätten die GTX260 55nm in GTX265 umbennen sollen were besser gewesen.


Wenn meine Zotac kommt und noch die alte mit 65nm ist dann schicke ich die zurück!


----------



## Painxx (1. Januar 2009)

und was ist dann mit der GTX290 und GTX295? ISt die GTX295 = 2mal GTX290 ??


----------



## Cionara (1. Januar 2009)

gtx 295 sind 2 mal gtx260 soweit ich weiß =/


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Januar 2009)

Die GTX295 ist die GTX260 zwei mal glaube ich.

Es gibt 
GTX260 65nm
GTX260 55nm
GTX280 (65nm)
GTX285 (Ist die GTX280 nur mit 55nm)
GTX295 (Zwei mal die GTX260 55nm auf einer Karte)

Ich hoffe das ich dir helfen kommte.


----------



## push@max (1. Januar 2009)

So viel ich gelesen habe, wird die GTX 295 ein Mix aus der GTX260 und der GTX280.

Den Speicher wird die GTX295 von der 260 haben, die Shader-Anzahl wird von der GTX280 übernommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das sehen wir wen sie da ist oder?


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Januar 2009)

btw gibts die zotac gtx260² heute im zackzack ohne versandkosten für 199,90€
nur mal so. da konnte ich selbst als ati fan nicht anders.


----------



## benjasso (2. Januar 2009)

Zumindest von der GTX295 gibt es doch schon einen Test mit Spezifikationen bei PCGH.


----------



## cesium137 (2. Januar 2009)

2KernLover schrieb:


> Sorry,wenn ich mich mal so einmische..
> Lohnt es sich denn jetzt sogesehen den "Aufpreis" für eine 55nm zu zahlen?
> Also es stehen ja so gesehen 3 Varianten zur Verfügung:
> 
> ...



Variante 3 solltest Du dir völlig sparen. Wer glaubt daß overclocked Karten speziell selektierte Chips haben dem ist definitiv nicht zu helfen.
Entweder werden die Taktfrequenzen, die auch bei jeder Stock-Version problemlos manuell einzustellen sind ins Bios geflasht (oft wird die Lüfterdrehzahl direkt mit nach oben geflasht und die Karte wird laut) - oder zusätzlich wird die Kernspannung erhöht. Das verursacht quadratisch mehr Leistung und sollte gerade bei solch komplexen Chips wie dem 200er unterbleiben.

Ob Du einen Stock 65er oder Stock 55er kaufst spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Egal welche GTX260-alle ermöglichen deutlich höhere Clock als Stock-Taktraten. Alleine weil Design und Kühlung für die 240Alu`s der GTX280 vorgesehen sind. Und mit 95% aller 260er kannst Du ungefähr die Grafikleistung einer Stock280er@Standardtakt erreichen.

Die Umstellung auf den 55er Prozess erfolgt ja nicht um dem Kunden ein verbessertes Produkt in die Hand zu geben.

Sie erfolgt schlicht und ergreifend um den Yield und dadurch auch den Gewinn des Unternehmens zu erhöhen


----------



## butter_milch (2. Januar 2009)

Hier ist ein sehr interessanter Test zur XFX Black Edition. Dieser zeigt, dass eine übertaktete GTX260 mit 216 Shadern eine GTX280 schlägt.

Meine GTX260 mit 216 Shadern und 65nm GPU von XFX konnte ich problemlos auf 686 mit dem Standardkühler bringen ohne die Shader abzukoppeln. Ansonsten würde sie sicherlich noch ein bisschen mehr mitmachen.

Das OC Potential der 55nm Version ist auf grund des kleineren Kühlblocks wärmetechnisch schlechter. PCGH hat das jedenfalls behauptet, *aber ich kann den Artikel nicht finden, da die Suchfunkltion PCGH einfach nur für den ARSCH ist!*

Von der 55nm GPU wird man nur etwas haben, wenn man einen anderen Kühler montiert.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Januar 2009)

nee das war nur in der news über den überall verlinkten EXpreview Test zu lesen. 
sorry, aber den halte ic nicht für sehr glaubwürdig. 
GT200b: Test der 55nm-GTX 260 aufgetaucht - GT200b, Test, 55 Nanometer, GTX 260, Nvidia, Takt

abwarten auf einen test der pcgh kann ich aber nun nicht mehr. hab ja gestern bei der zotac zugeschlagen 199,99 inkl. versand hat meine schmerzgrenze halt unterschritten. 

btw, selbst dieser EXpreview Test bescheinigt trotz der höheren wärme, besseres OC potential.


----------



## butter_milch (2. Januar 2009)

Weil die GPU überarbeitet wurde. Wäre logisch, dass sie mehr aushält ^^

Ob der Aufpreis lohnt ist die Frage.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Januar 2009)

welcher aufpreis ? is doch "nur" bei der EVGA der fall. die zotac is doch xxxx billig.


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Hab vorgestern meine GTX260² von Zotac bekommen, und werd heute mittag mal das Maximum ertasten. Poste heute abend mal meine Werte inkl. Temps.


----------



## 2KernLover (2. Januar 2009)

Naja soviele 55nm gibs ja laut Preisvergleich noch nicht. 
Wenn Zotac die GTX260² (AMP! oder ist es auch schon bei der "normalen"?) jetzt nur noch in 55nm ausliefert sind es sicherlich für ~230€ die günstigsten. 
EVGA hat ja so gesehen nur den Aufpreis für die OC (Superclocked oder Superduperclocked) GTX260. Allerdings ist die "normale" von EVGA auch etwas teurer als die "heimliche" 55nm von Zotac.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2009)

EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 Core216 55nm SuperSuperClocked ist unterwegs zu mir!!!


----------



## 2KernLover (2. Januar 2009)

Meinste nicht,das du die paar MHz auch noch aus der Zotac hättest quetschen können  und dabei noch "gefühlte" 70€ sparen?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2009)

Doch das mit Sicherheit! Aber ich wollte die da die den Takt schon vom Werk hat! Verstehst du?


----------



## 2KernLover (2. Januar 2009)

*fg* ja,natürlich  verständlich..


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2009)

Super. Find musst jeder für sich selber wissen was, wie und welche er will.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Kommt morgen auf jeden Fall mal sehen was ich noch raushollen kann werde Temps auch reinstellen, aber das wird von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse unterschiedlich sein. Ich hab das Lian Li PC60B Plus2.


----------



## leorphee (2. Januar 2009)

geht doch raus und macht euer Gehäuse auf


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt mal getestet. Is auf jeden Fall die 55nm-Version, GPU-Z Vali grad mal gemacht: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 4mcyd
Läuft stable bei: FurMark, 3D Vantage, Far Cry2, NFS:Undercover...
Temps sind auch traumhaft mit Stock-Kühler: Knapp 38°C im Idle und ca 62° unter Last.
Das geile ist, die Gra-Ka scheint immernoch nicht ausgereizt zu sein, was OC angeht... 

Edith: Es geht noch ein bisschen mehr: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fyqy4/
         Das scheint nun doch das Maximum sein, mehr GPU-,Shader-,oder Memory-Clock führt zu Bildfehlern. Temps 
         sind weiterhin absolut unbedenklich. 
         Aber ich finde 740MHz, 1570MHz, und 1233 MHz sind schon ganz stattlich


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2009)

Ist dein Gehäuse gut gekühlt?
Die Temps sind gut.


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Hab nur nen 120mm in der Front als Intake, und 2 80mm + NT als Outtake im Heck. Nichts besonderes also.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2009)

Da schaffe ich die Karte noch besser zu Kühlen. Ich hab einen 120er direkt über der Graka, oben im Gehäuse ein 80er, hinten ein 80er und vor ein 120er Lüfter. 
Wenn ich übertakete werde ich die auf 700MHz, 1520MHz und 1200MHz laufen lassen, so extrem will ich die Karte auch nicht überfordern^^


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

KillerDuck schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal getestet. Is auf jeden Fall die 55nm-Version, GPU-Z Vali grad mal gemacht: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 4mcyd



Wird der Fertigungsprozess nicht richtig ausgelesen oder warum steht dort 65nm?


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

GPU-Z hat das Problem, den Fertigungsprozess nicht richtig auszulesen. Das steht bei fudzilla.
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11117&Itemid=40


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Genau richtig, aber anhand der Revision kann man die 55nm-Chips erkennen. A1+A2 stehen für 65nm, B1 steht für 55nm. Zudem haben dei 55nm-Versionen keinen Kühler mehr auf der Rückseite des PCB's.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

KillerDuck schrieb:


> Genau richtig, aber anhand der Revision kann man die 55nm-Chips erkennen. A1+A2 stehen für 65nm, B1 steht für 55nm. Zudem haben dei 55nm-Versionen keinen Kühler mehr auf der Rückseite des PCB's.



Aja, alles klar 

Hast Du schon den neuen Nvidia Treiber getestet? Der bringt nochmal richtig Leistung Leistungsschub mit dem Geforce 185.20 Beta-Treiber - Geforce, Nvidia, Treiber, Driver, Beta, Physix,


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Nö, noch nicht, geht aber los, wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2009)

Grunert schrieb:


> ich denke er meint, dass man nur 70€ für bekommt
> wobei bei dem Stromverbrauch sind andere Karten sicher besser
> 
> @push@max
> ...


 
Habe meine 8800GTX vor ein paar Wochen für 150€ nach Italein vertickt....


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2009)

@orca26
Für 150€ verkauft nicht schlecht für die Karte. Ich dachte für so eine Karte bekommt man nur noch 100€


----------



## fiwapelle (3. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Aja, alles klar
> 
> Hast Du schon den neuen Nvidia Treiber getestet? Der bringt nochmal richtig Leistung Leistungsschub mit dem Geforce 185.20 Beta-Treiber - Geforce, Nvidia, Treiber, Driver, Beta, Physix,





Der Treiber is nicht übel,hatte schon ohne oc im normalbetrieb knapp 2000 punkte mehr im vantage.werd das mal mit meinem oc-profil testen.


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @orca26
> Für 150€ verkauft nicht schlecht für die Karte. Ich dachte für so eine Karte bekommt man nur noch 100€


 
Weiß auch nicht,ich denke weil es ein Italiener war.Habe schon oft Hardware zu guten (hohen Preisen) nach Italien,Spanien,Frankreich verkauft... eventuell sind die Sachen bei denen so teuer?

So Leute,nun mal Butter bei die Fische: *wer kann mir das mal Erklären???:*

Gibt es schon eine solche GTX260 55nm zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo? wenn ja wie erkenne ich das es eine ist? Ich werde da nicht schlau draus. Was ist GTX285/295?


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2009)

Wie verkaufst du die sachen in Italien und in den andern Länden. Meine ist immer noch nicht da die hänkt in Krefelt fest.


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

@orca26, vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...kommt-die-gtx260-55nm-nach-deutschland-6.html Seite 6


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Wie verkaufst du die sachen in Italien und in den andern Länden. Meine ist immer noch nicht da die hänkt in Krefelt fest.


 
Nun ja,bei Ebay einfach europaweiten versand anbieten.Da werde ich oft abgeschrieben von den Leuten aus besagten Ländern.Grade bei CPUs und Grakas sind die Franzosen und Ital. schnell am kaufen. 

@Kelemvor:
Ach so,ich dachte das sei ein echter refresh der GTX260.... da können die die behalten....


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

definiere refresh *ggg*. der chip ist halt in der neuen 55nm fertigung und dadurch kleiner und besser übertaktbar. ... und eigentlich sollte der stromverbrauch niedriger sein, aber das genau zu testen wäre ja ne aufgabe für die PCGH. die bisherigen seltsamen tests widersprechen sich imho zu sehr.


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> definiere refresh *ggg*. der chip ist halt in der neuen 55nm fertigung und dadurch kleiner und besser übertaktbar. ... und eigentlich sollte der stromverbrauch niedriger sein, aber das genau zu testen wäre ja ne aufgabe für die PCGH. die bisherigen seltsamen tests widersprechen sich imho zu sehr.


 
Nun ja refresh halt mit von Natur aus schon mehr Takt u.s.w.....

Aber jetzt hat sich "nur" der Fertigungsprozess geändert und hat diese Vorzüge wie weniger Stromv. u.s.w. aber man hat jetzt nicht mehr Power von Natur aus?

Was ist denn nun GTX285/295?


----------



## dirtyoetker (4. Januar 2009)

Yeahr

Wie auf dem Alternate Foto zu sehen ist sind die Zotac Geforcekarten mit GTX 260² Chip in 55nm Version zubekommen.

Heute ist meine Karte bekommen, muss sagen locker 20-25grad kühler als meine 8800 GTS 640MB und dazu noch um einiges schneller und leiser

Übertakten habe ich noch nicht probiert. Sollten aber doch alle mal zusammen tragen was so zuerreichen ist


----------



## cesium137 (4. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht,ich denke weil es ein Italiener war.Habe schon oft Hardware zu guten (hohen Preisen) nach Italien,Spanien,Frankreich verkauft... eventuell sind die Sachen bei denen so teuer?
> 
> So Leute,nun mal Butter bei die Fische: *wer kann mir das mal Erklären???:*
> 
> Gibt es schon eine solche GTX260 55nm zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo? wenn ja wie erkenne ich das es eine ist? Ich werde da nicht schlau draus. Was ist GTX285/295?



55nm sind für den Hersteller ein kostengünstigerer Herstellungsprozess. Anders als die Erhöhung von 192 auf 216 Alus hast Du keinerlei Leistungsvorteile. Vielleicht trinkt die 55er ein paar Watt im einstelligen Prozentbereich weniger oder lässt sich um einstellige Prozentbereiche mehr overclocken...that makes no sense. Du hast exakt keinerlei Vorteile beim Zocken.

Die GTX 285 ist schlicht und ergreifend ein GTX 280er Chip in 55nm-der dann von Haus aus mit ca: 10% höheren Taktraten ausgeliefert wird. Auch hier ist es völlig stussig von einer 280er umzusteigen...es sei denn Du nutzt den Rechner ausschliesslich zum Benchen und bekommst orgiastische Zustände bei ein paar Punkten mehr in irgendwelchen dünnpfiffigen Benchmarks. Es handelt sich also lediglich um einen 280er Shrink.

Die GTX 295 ist eine DualCore Karte bestehend aus 2 GTX 260 Chips, also eine SLI-Karte mit allen Pros-und Cons.

Nvidia hat ja leider die Fähigkeit, neben technisch auch marketingtechnisch zu glänzen. Die GTX 285 ist im Verhältnis zur GTX 280 etwa analog zum G92 8800GTS/512 sowie dem G92 9800GTX.

Leider hypen gewisse sogenannte Fachpublikationen diesen alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen dann jeweils als Fortschritt, die nächste Kalifornienreise winkt.

Ausnahmen haben ganz ganz wenige Buchstaben auf dem Cover...eigentlich nur 2


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2009)

> ausschliesslich zum Benchen und bekommst orgiastische Zustände bei ein paar Punkten mehr in irgendwelchen dünnpfiffigen Benchmarks





> Nvidia hat ja leider die Fähigkeit, neben technisch auch marketingtechnisch zu glänzen. Die GTX 285 ist im Verhältnis zur GTX 280 etwa analog zum G92 8800GTS/512 sowie dem G92 9800GTX.
> 
> Leider hypen gewisse sogenannte Fachpublikationen diesen alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen dann jeweils als Fortschritt, die nächste Kalifornienreise winkt.



 du bist ja geil drauf!!!!!

Sehr schöner Post... den kann man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Und nebenbei hast du mich noch aufgeklärt und ich weiß nun was los ist.
THX


----------



## Serafan (4. Januar 2009)

Werden die neuen 55nm denn den namen der 260 verändern bzw der 280? Oder werden einfach alle 65nm rausgenommen und 55nm verkauft?

Also ich meine, wird man den unterschied der Bauart im Namen der GraKa zu sehen sein oder wird das ne art fliegender Wechsel?


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

Serafan schrieb:


> Werden die neuen 55nm denn den namen der 260 verändern bzw der 280? Oder werden einfach alle 65nm rausgenommen und 55nm verkauft?
> 
> Also ich meine, wird man den unterschied der Bauart im Namen der GraKa zu sehen sein oder wird das ne art fliegender Wechsel?



Die 55nm Version der GTX280 wird GTX285 heißen.

Bei der GTX260 wird es wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach, da muss man schon auf das ² achten, um die 260 mit 216 Shadern zu erwischen.

Ansonsten soll man den 55nm Chip an der Revision erkennen...die Bezeichnung an sich bleibt gleich.


----------



## Schattenschritt (4. Januar 2009)

Gibt es da z.b. diese Graka nur als 55nm, oder kann sie auch als 65nm vorhanden sein.


----------



## Serafan (4. Januar 2009)

Aber 100% sicheres Datum für beide, also die 260 (55nm) und 285 stehen noch nicht fest oder?


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2009)

@orca26

Mit dem verkaufen ist eine gute idee aber ich hab nichts zu verkaufen wenn ich was hab dann mach ich das auch.


----------



## martinger (4. Januar 2009)

Leute, hab mir die "EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SSC Edition" bestellt.

Ist die OClocked und mit 55nm hergestellt?


----------



## Serafan (4. Januar 2009)

martinger schrieb:


> Leute, hab mir die "EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SSC Edition" bestellt.
> 
> Ist die OClocked und mit 55nm hergestellt?



Soweit ich weiß: OClocked ja, 55nm nein.


----------



## errat1c (5. Januar 2009)

SSC=Supersuperclocked, also ist sie übertaktet.
Und ja, sie ist in 55nm gefertigt.Für die Zukunft-erst informieren,dann kaufen.
Aber auf das "²" sollte man sich bei der gtx260 nicht verlassen, da dies eigentlich für die Revision A2 steht, also den Shaderanstieg von 192 auf 216.


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Januar 2009)

Jap das ist eine 55nm da musst du nur bei Alternate auf mehr Detais von der Karte gehen und dann steht unter dem Punkt Weitere Infos ganz unten. Wie errat1c gesagt hat erst nachgucken.


----------



## n0b0dY (5. Januar 2009)

und was machen die dann mit den ganzen alten 280er? wenn ich die ssc von evga für 270 bekomm und ne 280 ab 400 anfängt brauch die dann doch keiner mehr oder?


----------



## errat1c (5. Januar 2009)

Naja, das ist eigentlich immer der Fall bei Neuauflagen von Chips, oder dergleichen. Die Produktion wird eingestellt und die restlichen Chips finden ab und zu auch noch Abnehmer. Meist Leute die leistungsbedingt auf ein SLI umsteigen.
Die gtx280 gibts aber schon ab ~330€ -> Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 280, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (XNE/TX280+T305) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und die gtx260 Core 216 55nm SSC ab ~300€ -> EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 55nm SSC, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (896-P3-1258-ER) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Man darf nur nicht vergessen, das die EVGA schon bis aufs Ende hochgetaktet ist und die 280er auf Standarttakt..


----------



## martinger (5. Januar 2009)

errat1c schrieb:


> SSC=Supersuperclocked, also ist sie übertaktet.
> Und ja, sie ist in 55nm gefertigt.Für die Zukunft-erst informieren,dann kaufen.


Danke dir.
Hab die Karte eigentlich nicht deswegen bestellt. Nur als ich hier gelesen habe das es sowas nun gibt, dachte ich, ich frag mal nach. Also Kaufentscheidung war nur das GTX260 

PS: Kaum bestellt vor 3 Tage (wo Lieferzeit noch 2 Tage stand) nun bei Alternate "Lieferzeit unbekannt" ^^


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

n0b0dY schrieb:


> und was machen die dann mit den ganzen alten 280er? wenn ich die ssc von evga für 270 bekomm und ne 280 ab 400 anfängt brauch die dann doch keiner mehr oder?



Ich glaube, dass es nur den kleineren Teil der Käufer interessiert, ob der Chip in 55nm oder 65nm hergestellt wurde.


----------



## cesium137 (5. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> du bist ja geil drauf!!!!!
> 
> Sehr schöner Post... den kann man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank! Es soll Menschen geben, die ihre GTX260 mit 192 Shadern gegen eine mit 216 Shadern ausgetauscht haben und jetzt die 216er gegen eine 216er in 55nm austauschen.

 Dafür haben sie jetzt statt 28,4fps bei Crysis in ExtremeQuality 28,7fps!

Das ist natürlich ein völlig anderes Erlebnis, quasi ein neues Spiel. Hätten sie den Zeitaufwand für Kartenbestellung, Montage, Treiber-und Overclockingeinstellungen in einen Nebenjob gesteckt...würde da jetzt ein Triple SLI GTX280 System stehen. (Allerdings auch nicht lange...denn es kommt ja die GTX285 in 55nm, ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zur 280er)

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach einmal seine Games spielen und nicht so lange die Auflösung und das AA erhöhen bis es ruckelt und zuckelt. 1680x1050 2xAA 16xAF oder 1920x1080 und 16xAF und gut ist....


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Es soll Menschen geben, die ihre GTX260 mit 192 Shadern gegen eine mit 216 Shadern ausgetauscht haben und jetzt die 216er gegen eine 216er in 55nm austauschen.
> 
> Dafür haben sie jetzt statt 28,4fps bei Crysis in ExtremeQuality 28,7fps!



Solche Leute gibt es tatsächlich...ich kannte mal so einen Typen. Das ist so ein Tick, dass man immer die aktuellste Hardware haben muss, selbst wenn auch nur die Zahl in der Bezeichnung leicht gestiegen ist und nicht in der Performance.


----------



## VNSR (6. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibt es tatsächlich...ich kannte mal so einen Typen. Das ist so ein Tick, dass man immer die aktuellste Hardware haben muss, selbst wenn auch nur die Zahl in der Bezeichnung leicht gestiegen ist und nicht in der Performance.


 
Wenigstens einer, der was für die Wirschaft tut . Sag mir vorher Bescheid wenn er in 3 Monaten seine GTX295 verkaufen will .


----------



## Tomy4711 (6. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Der 55nm Chip lässt sich aber stark übertakten!
> 
> Damit wird Nvidia wieder ATI abhängen...die starten ja mal wieder einen großen Gegenangriff mit der GTX295 und den anderen 55nm Chips.





IHR habt wohl alle vergessen, das sich herausgestellt hat, das die HD 4870 eigentlich gedrosselt ist.
AMD hat nähmlich vorgedacht 

Die HD 4870 hat normalerweise 900 ALU's, und sind bereit freigeschaltet zu werden

Dann glaube ich nicht, das NV, ATI/AMD unbedingt abhängt


----------



## Tomy4711 (6. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibt es tatsächlich...ich kannte mal so einen Typen. Das ist so ein Tick, dass man immer die aktuellste Hardware haben muss, selbst wenn auch nur die Zahl in der Bezeichnung leicht gestiegen ist und nicht in der Performance.




ja ja, so verückt mit zu viel geld giebt es leider über all.

aber ohne die würde ja Nvidia bankrott gehen.

Die kaufen so gar eine 9800GT wenn sie eine 8800GT haben, obwohl es die gleiche karte, mit andere Bezeichnung ist


----------



## cesium137 (6. Januar 2009)

Tomy4711 schrieb:


> IHR habt wohl alle vergessen, das sich herausgestellt hat, das die HD 4870 eigentlich gedrosselt ist.
> AMD hat nähmlich vorgedacht
> 
> Die HD 4870 hat normalerweise 900 ALU's, und sind bereit freigeschaltet zu werden
> ...



Auf der jetztigen GPU mit ihrer relativ kleinen Chipfläche und der pro mm2 exorbitanten Verlustleistung kann bei gleichem Design kaum noch etwas freigeschaltet werden. Die GPU ist thermisch critical, auch die wenige Luft nach oben bei den Taktfrequenzen belegen das. Ich habe damals eine der ersten 4870er im PC gehabt, eine Sapphire. Was da schon auf dem Desktop an Verlustleistung rausgeföhnt wurde war schlicht inakzeptabel.


----------



## cesium137 (6. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Solche Leute gibt es tatsächlich...ich kannte mal so einen Typen. Das ist so ein Tick, dass man immer die aktuellste Hardware haben muss, selbst wenn auch nur die Zahl in der Bezeichnung leicht gestiegen ist und nicht in der Performance.



Es gibt aber noch eine Steigerung, der sogenannte "Warter". Er hat sich schon damals keine 8800GTX gekauft, weil eine Ultra kam. Und das G92Design anrollte. Eine GTX 260 oder 280 kauft er auch nicht und die 285er erst recht nicht. Er wartet bis die darauf folgende Generation billig geworden ist und wartet dann abermals auf die neue. Solange spielt er seine Games in grausamer Qualität auf einer Geforce 4MX, die Bestandteil seines 2ten PC`s nach einem 386/25 ist.

Das die CPU/GPU die man heute kauft morgen alt ist will er nicht akzeptieren

Eigentlich fallen mir nur 2 Ausnahmen ein Radeon 9700 Pro und 8800GTX. Deren Marktführerschaft war wirklich aussergewöhnlich


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2009)

@cesium137 Sehr geiler Beitrag 

Obwohl ich dem Punkt langsam auch verfalle, naja so extrem nicht. Mein Vorhaben würde eigentlich so aussehen das ich mir im Sommer eine neue Graka kaufe, doch wenn man die Roadmaps für 2009 anschaut soll Ende des Jahres die Karten für Dx11 rauskommen. Hab den "Fehler" schon mal gemacht mit meiner 1950xtx, im Herbst 2006 gekauft und kurz darauf kam die 88er reihe von Nvidia für DX10 raus, mit einer wahnsinns Leistung gegenüber den Vorgängermodelen.
Nun ich habe es nicht wirklich eilig denn die Ati läuft noch echt gut auf meinem 24"er, klar sind oft keine Ultradetails und AA/Af drin. Flüssig und auf mittlere bis hohe Details sind die Games noch alle mal zu Zocken, so soll es aber nicht bleiben. 

Wenn ich mir die Berichte/Benchmarks so anschaue, gerade was meine Auflösung (1920x1200) angeht, sind die Karten einfach ein wenig zu schwach auf der Brust um da auf über 35 Fps und höher zu kommen bei Top Spiele wie Crysis, Farcry2...

Zum Abschluss:
Guter Rat ist da wie so oft teuer und warten macht gerade bei Grafikkarten keinen Sinn denn meißt sind sie in 2-3 Monaten schon wieder am alt werden.


----------



## amox (6. Januar 2009)

Tomy4711 schrieb:


> IHR habt wohl alle vergessen, das sich herausgestellt hat, das die HD 4870 eigentlich gedrosselt ist.
> AMD hat nähmlich vorgedacht
> 
> Die HD 4870 hat normalerweise 900 ALU's, und sind bereit freigeschaltet zu werden
> ...



bitte geh dich mit der materie beschäftigen und dann komme wieder und erzähl es uns nochmal .. es hatte gründe das diese shadereinheiten inaktiv sind AMD/ATI deaktiviert sowas net zum Spass Oo

da kann man sogar PCGH quoten 



> die zusätzlichen ALUs nur aus Rendundanzgründen verbaut, technisch würde eine Aktivierung der zusätzlichen 100 Shader in der Praxis abseits von GPGPU-Computing keine Vorteile mit sich bringen. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass AMD mehr Stream-Prozessoren verbaut, als aktuell benötigt werden – Mängel am Chip können so schnell kompensiert werden


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

amox schrieb:


> bitte geh dich mit der materie beschäftigen und dann komme wieder und erzähl es uns nochmal .. es hatte gründe das diese shadereinheiten inaktiv sind AMD/ATI deaktiviert sowas net zum Spass Oo
> 
> da kann man sogar PCGH quoten



Stimmt, freischalten kann man vergessen...da muss man nach einer anderen Möglichkeit suchen, um der 4870 mehr Power einzuhauchen


----------



## cesium137 (7. Januar 2009)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> @cesium137 Sehr geiler Beitrag
> 
> Guter Rat ist da wie so oft teuer und warten macht gerade bei Grafikkarten keinen Sinn denn meißt sind sie in 2-3 Monaten schon wieder am alt werden.



Wenn Du dich an deinen eigenen Ansprüchen orientierst-gehst Du doch einen guten Weg. 1920x1200 ohne AA, allerdings mit 16xAF dürfte mit einer GTX 280 oder OCten 260er flüssig zu bewältigen sein. Wobei bei Crysis max. natürlich nicht die von dir angesprochenen 35 Fps geliefert werden. (Interessanterweise reichen bei Crysis oft schon 26fps mit 22 min um einen hervorragenden Eindruck zu erzielen)

Ich seh das Problem eher an anderer Front. Was ist mit Software? Da offensichtlich alle Spieleschmieden kompatibel zur XBOx/PS3 programmieren, kommt kein Spiel mehr was grafisch annähernd vom Hocker reisst. Cod5 war ein Rückschritt gegenüber 4, die Grafikengine gleich - Far Cry 2 fand ich so lange grafisch gut-bis ich mal wieder Crysis hervorgekramt habe und auf VeryHigh gespielt habe. Da kommt nichts ran.

Andere Programme scheinen mit Vorsatz mies programmiert zu sein...warum bitte hat GTA4 solch einen Leistungsbedarf??

Die jetzigen Roundup-Karten 285 und 295 sind beide herzlich uninteressant. Mir wiederstrebt jegliche GPU-Mehrkernlösung...das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Und die 285er lässt vielleicht Luft für 10% Mehrleistung.

Hab nir mal dein Profil angeschaut. Alle Achtung...Respekt...DU hast dir enorm Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2009)

Danke, nur wie schon oben gesagt fehlt noch die richtige Grafikkarte damit ich mit meinem System zufrieden bin.

@cesium137 Du hast den Nagel genau auf dem Kopf getroffen. 

Um noch eines hinzuzufügen, viele Programmierer stehen unter so einen Zeitdruck das entweder die Grafik (Hardwarehunger) oder der Wiederspielwert vernachlässigt wird. Die letzten Teile von NFS zum Beispiel Grafisch kaum Veränderung, Onlinemodus ist ein Witz und vom Wiederspielwert brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen, dabei war ich ein Fan der Reihe bis Most Wanted. Nun sind gerüchte im Umlauf das es eingestellt wird.  
Wie du schon gesagt hast mit GTA4, nur nicht mit Vorsatz sondern würde es eher als Zeitmangel bezeichnen wie bei den meisten Spielen.

Bin trotzdem gespannt was die 285/295 so an Leistung bringen nicht weil ich Sie mir kaufen will bin ja nicht blöde


----------



## menelag (7. Januar 2009)

@Duke ich wollte mal fragen auf welche Grafikkarte du immoment denn Wartest.
Sprich, welche du dir kaufen willst???
ich habe vor mir demnächst eine GTX 260 Refresh zu holen, ist das auch empfehlenswert???
oder sollte ich noch etwas auf die nächste Generation warten.
Der neue Forceware treiber von Nvidia unterstüzt ja schon die gt212.
Mfg
Menelag


----------



## yamo (7. Januar 2009)

Moin.

@Cesium137: Deine Posts sind klasse.

Lange Zeit habe ich stets nur "verhältnismäßig" aufgerüstet. D. h. gute Midrange-Karten mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (dito MB/CPU)... In Erinnerung habe ich hier die gute alte TI4200, dann folgte die ATI 800GTO (+MB/CPU und C.)... Anfang letzen Jahres folgten im Abstand von 3 Monaten 2 9600GT, weil ich einfach mal Sli probieren wollte und es preislich/leistungsm. noch zu vertreten war. Und obwohl die Sli-Leistung absolut ausreichend für aktuelle Spiele ist, hat mich der sinnfreie Aufrüstungswahn doch noch erwischt...

Hab für 300€ inkl. Versand eine Evga 280GTX (Standardtakt) in den Staaten bestellt, eine 9600gt will ich im 2. Slot für PhysX benutzen, die andere wandert in meinen jetzt entstehenden Htpc.
So hab ich den ganzen alten Kram recycelt und für die nächste Zeit Ruhe...
Wer jetzt sagt, das ist schwachsinnige Geldverschwendung und total unlogisch, dem gebe ich Recht  

Grafikkarten-Updates lassen sich meistens nicht logisch erklären. Und meistens kauft man immer zum falschen Zeitpunkt...Preislisten werde ich mir für die nächsten Monate nicht mehr reinziehen. Man ärgert sich doch jedes mal.

Was Cesium137 auch völlig richtig sagt, die Software wird immer schlampiger programmiert. GTA4 ist das beste Beispiel. Warum wird PhysX nicht unterstützt, wieso kein DX10, AA usw. usw.

Ich hoffe, mit dem System auf 1680x1050 mit AA/AF flüssig spielen zu können und auch die GTX280 etwas übertakten zu können. SSC geht bestimmt. Mal schauen


----------



## astartica (7. Januar 2009)

@ yamo
in deinem fall kannst dir die preislisten für dei 280gtx ruhig ansehen. die kosten jetzt ab €350 und dann kommt noch der versand...


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2009)

@ menelag 
Von meinem Weihnachtsgeld wollte ich mir eine GTX260² kaufen doch es einfach zu eng in meinem alten Thermaltake geworden mit der Karte. Deswegen kam ein neues Gehäuse und eine größere Festplatte zu Weihnachten und für die Graka reichte es dann nicht mehr vom Geld.
Die neue Grafikkarte ist für Mitte 2009 geplant, dabei bin ich verunsichert da Ende 09 Dx11 vor der Tür steht...


----------



## yamo (7. Januar 2009)

Ja..noch gehts. Wenn die Karte nicht beim Zoll hängen bleibt, komme ich gut weg...sonst


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2009)

Tach, Zoll - bitte zahlen!!!


----------



## yamo (7. Januar 2009)

Verdirb mir mal nicht die Vorfreude Es kommt alles schlimmer als man denkt


----------



## Woody83 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,...

wollte mir jetzt die Tage eine Zotac GTX260 AMP² in 55 nm Fertigung kaufen. Gibt es den jetzt schon endlich irgendwelche Vergleichswerte?! Ich dacht wenigstens das PCGH Magazin hat die Karte getestet, aber nix, ich finde nichts! 

LG


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2009)

da wirst du wohl noch eine Ausgabe warten müssen.


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Die Karte wurde noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt, deshalb wohl noch keine Tests.


----------



## kjlars27 (7. Januar 2009)

Kriegsgeier schrieb:


> habe also nicht umsonst meine GTX8800 für 130€ verkauft
> 
> Werde mir in 2 Wochen 100%ig eine GTX285 zulegen wenn der Preis stimmt (bis 360€ ist ok)



130 Euro net schlecht
Hatte vor mir ne 4870 oder ne GTX260 zu holen aber dann.........................
Habe ich mir im Oktober-08 bei  ebay ne MSI 8800GTS (G92) geholt-ersteigert, 80 Euro plus Versand.Schnäpele.
3 Monate alt mit Rechnung von Alternate über 229 Euro.
Und für die alte 1900XT 512 gabs bei Händler um die Ecke noch 40 Euro.
Und der hat die doch mal klatt für 58 Euro wieder verkauft!?


----------



## koesti (8. Januar 2009)

Gamiac schrieb:


> solange wie mit meiner Ultra:684,1786,1153 noch alles so gut läuft werde ich auch weiterhin gemütlich warten und verkaufen werde ich die gar net wer weis was die mal irgendwann unter sammlern wert ist und ob es nochmal was vergleichbares geben wird . Wer keine hat besser gar nicht urteilen hat kein sinn .



Ich hab auch noch eine 8800Ultra von EVGA liegen, die werd ich nie verkaufen. Die werden irgendwann mal Kult sein.
Wer weiß, ob nochmal ne Ultra rauskommt. Stellt euch vor, GTX280Ultra oder GTX295Ultra, wäre doch der Hammer.
In manchen Benches kann die Ultra sogar mit einer GTX 260 mitthalten...


----------



## OC-Noob (8. Januar 2009)

*hi,

also ich hab mir gestern abend die *
*"EVGA e-Geforce GTX 260 55nm mit 896MB" bestellt bin mal gespannt wie die sein wird und was ich da noch so raus kitzeln kann aus dem ding*



So bald sie da ist werd ich mich wieder melden (ich denk das sie morgen kommt)


----------



## cesium137 (8. Januar 2009)

koesti schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine 8800Ultra von EVGA liegen, die werd ich nie verkaufen. Die werden irgendwann mal Kult sein.
> Wer weiß, ob nochmal ne Ultra rauskommt. Stellt euch vor, GTX280Ultra oder GTX295Ultra, wäre doch der Hammer.
> In manchen Benches kann die Ultra sogar mit einer GTX 260 mitthalten...


 
Witzig, in einer Mediamarktfiliale in Düsseldorf liegt noch eine 8800er Ultra von Leadtek, ich habe in paar Mal überlegt das Teil zu kaufen und in eine Glasvitrine zu stellen. Die Vernunft hat dann doch gesiegt...aber ich kann dich verstehen......


----------



## pw1 (8. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir ist heute die AMP² angekommen und werd sie demnächst mal benchen also wer vorschläge hat darf sie mir nennen.


----------



## cesium137 (8. Januar 2009)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Die letzten Teile von NFS zum Beispiel Grafisch kaum Veränderung, Onlinemodus ist ein Witz und vom Wiederspielwert brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen, dabei war ich ein Fan der Reihe bis Most Wanted. Nun sind gerüchte im Umlauf das es eingestellt wird.
> Wie du schon gesagt hast mit GTA4, nur nicht mit Vorsatz sondern würde es eher als Zeitmangel bezeichnen wie bei den meisten Spielen.


 
Du hast absolut Recht. Bei CoD5 wurde die gesamte russische Mission aus Call of Duty übernommen. Das sah sehr nach Zeitmangel aus. Überhaupt bestand das ganze Spiel nur aus simplem Ballern. Wie auch FarCry2. Mission, schiessen, fertig. Die oftmals als vom Spielprinzip primitiv bewerteten ID-Shooter waren im Vergleich dazu ja fast ein Roman. Anlagen mussten abgeschaltet werden, Dinge in einer bestimmten Zeit zum Abschluss gebracht werden...es gab einfach eine schlüssige Zeitleiste. Die letzten Shooter entsprachen mehr dem Moorhuhn Prinzip. Auch das scheint ein Tribut an die Konsolen zu sein, der Großteil des XBOX/PS-Publikums hat wenig mit PC-Gamern gemein-diese verfügen meist über tiefere Hardware-/Betriebssystemkenntnisse und sind generell technisch zu begeistern.


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2009)

koesti schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine 8800Ultra von EVGA liegen, die werd ich nie verkaufen. Die werden irgendwann mal Kult sein.
> Wer weiß, ob nochmal ne Ultra rauskommt. Stellt euch vor, GTX280Ultra oder GTX295Ultra, wäre doch der Hammer.
> In manchen Benches kann die Ultra sogar mit einer GTX 260 mitthalten...



Nach der 6800Ultra sollte es auch keine mehr geben, weil das Image der Bezeichnung "Ultra" schlecht war.

Jetzt steht die Bezeichung wieder für absolute Grafikpower...irgendwann kommt sicherlich wieder eine.

Ich würde eine 8800Ultra auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## pw1 (8. Januar 2009)

Also für alle die überlegen sich die amp2 zu hier mal ein wert x5097.
sys q6600 3,2
4gb 1000 cl5
leise ist sie dabei auch geblieben und hatte ne max temp von 73°C


----------



## koesti (9. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Nach der 6800Ultra sollte es auch keine mehr geben, weil das Image der Bezeichnung "Ultra" schlecht war.
> 
> Jetzt steht die Bezeichung wieder für absolute Grafikpower...irgendwann kommt sicherlich wieder eine.
> 
> Ich würde eine 8800Ultra auch nicht verkaufen.



Meine Meinung !!


----------

